# can't believe this is the same dog



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

What ever the groom style, you can sure tells she is loved. Thanks for giving her, her forever home!


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

I think she looks adorable in all her clips! 
I love her bikini clip pic! so cute! (my mom is presently starting a bikini clip on her girl) 

Thank you for saving her, she a beautiful happy girl...


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your baby is precious and obviously, very well taken care of.  
The hair cuts are such a personal thing. I like them short, fluffy and anywhere in between. The only thing I insist on is a clean shaven face. I do my poodles' faces every two weeks.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

You can definitely tell she is loved! The transformation is amazing!
I think she would look adorable in the lamb! Of course, I'm partial to the fuzzier clips on poodles (weather permitting). She is adorable in the Miami though.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

She is definitely loved. I love seeing before and after pics. I agree, she would look great in any clip


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is wonderful to see her relaxing - the change in her expression from the first photo to the later ones is so heart warming. I would vote for a lamb clip too - short enough to be easy, fluffy enough to be pretty.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Sweet girl and so happy she found a loving home with you. She looks good in all of her clips but I would love to see her in the lamb clip too. I bet she would look amazing.
_


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am still waiting to see the "poodle puppy showcut head."

She's adorable in anything but I dont see anything long and fluffy like a showcut head.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I am still waiting to see the "poodle puppy showcut head."


Me too. So far, Beau has been in a:

Puppy Show Clip
Lamb Clip
Miami, or "Circus Dog," as our groomer calls it
Have to say no one in our family was too taken with the Puppy Show clip, but YMMV. Of them all, the Miami is certainly the easiest to take care of and, for this guy at least, the bracelets are just icing on the cake. Watching Beau prance down the street with those poms working brings smiles all around.


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> I am still waiting to see the "poodle puppy showcut head."


oh! hm,  i got it from this thread - http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/5047-not-fan-rounded-topknots.html - the term i quoted is on page 4.

I admittedly don't know enough about topknots and could have explained what I wanted wrong. I just did not want a repeat of a short topknot like this which is pretty reminiscent of a mullet :scared::


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

Karma'sACat said:


> You can definitely tell she is loved! The transformation is amazing!
> I think she would look adorable in the lamb! Of course, I'm partial to the fuzzier clips on poodles (weather permitting). She is adorable in the Miami though.


Thank you! Thank you everyone.  I'm in Florida so I know my version of winter differs from everyone else, but I thought it would be a nice clip to transition her into cooler weather. :smow:


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw, your dog is so beautiful! Ditto what everyone said about her looking so loved and well taken care of. Your pics really show the transformation. I love that you rescued her! She will look sweet in the lamb, but, I too love her in the Miami!!!


----------

